# free passport photo



## soy (7 Sep 2009)

Found this easy to use free tool for making your own Passport photos. Was able to use this along with the guidance doc from the passport office to create passport photos with my digital camera.

http://www.photomat.eu/


----------



## eamonn123456 (9 Sep 2009)

Super-handy for kids, especially the small ones, thanks!


----------



## Ron Burgundy (17 Sep 2009)

Once the paper used is of proper quality or the photos can be rejected.


----------

